# WHAT kind of piranha is this



## Krayzieboneooo (Feb 2, 2003)

hey i just got this piranha yesterday, some pople on the board though it might not be a black piranaha, i paid $40 for him, soo i wass wondering if some one could classify it and tell me if i got a good deal. thanks

pete


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

uhmm the picture is not working


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Doesn't even work when you go to properties.


----------



## Krayzieboneooo (Feb 2, 2003)

sorry about the pic, i jsut emailed it to xenon he is going to host it for me check back in a few


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

The mysterious red x, very rare. Hrmm well for 40 dollars you might of gotten a small rhom or maybe a mendiea (spelling?) either way im sure you will enjoy your fish. How large is it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MPower said:


> Doesn't even work when you go to properties.


That's because the picture is linked to his desktop


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's because the picture is linked to his desktop


:laughlong: oh boy... well when you get it posted for real we will let you know what we think


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If anyone wants me to post a pic please tell me in the email who you are (your handle here) and what thread you need it on. I get pics in that just say "Please post this".


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a Rhom from that shot, but it could be a Medinai


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it strongly looks like a rhom. my guess (and it's only a guess) would be rhom.

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is a rhom, but I could be wrong, their is a "pics of piranhas for easy identification" thread somewhere on this site - possably in the tutorials or saved topics forums which might help.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

looks like a rhombeus to me..


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Its a Serrasalmus xingui. Got it from a credible source.

my pet shar pei


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Got it from a credible source.


Not too credible unless you tell us who it is. For all we know, Santa Claus is your "credible source".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> my pet shar pei


Here you go, Stevie Wonder


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, somebody that finally reads the entire post LOL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> my pet shar pei


funny,but really you have a shar pei?post a pic.like to see your dog?i have one too.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

more pics please, better side views will really help


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

it's a rhom it looks like one and the way the head is shaped is a rhom forsure


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well looking at that one pic above it could be either a rhom possibly a Serrasalmus irritans .. more pics would help :







:


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

So many people ask this question. I think it is a Rhom. Wait until his foreskin turns either yellow or black.  
J.K. Looks like a Rhom to me.

-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Need a better pic, but it does look like a rhom.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus IMO, just my 2 cents and it won't buy you shyt!!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> looks like a Rhom from that shot, but it could be a Medinai


My thoughts exactly, I think it is a medinai, But some rhoms look alittle like that to.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Go to sharkaquarium and look at the red throut piranha which is a medanai. It is the same as the pic up there.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Read ALL the posts! Fishman2 told us what it is! :nod:


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Whatever it is, it's a nice looking fish man.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a Medinai, because of the head structure. Just like Kevin said, wait till it gets old and when the colors come out. Some of these critters have alot of resemblence when young. I think its a Medinia.. then again, whats the difference bewteen a Rhom and a Gibbus??? HA! :rock:


----------

